# deutsch Musik!



## 1337intellect (Apr 6, 2007)

[size=x-small]Anyone have a favourite German artist on this site?[/size]


----------



## Esplender (Apr 6, 2007)

Sodom und Destruction ist kreig!!!


----------



## radio_ardilla (Apr 7, 2007)

I listen to a lot of electronic/industrial/ebm/synth-pop music and it seems that a lot of the material comes from German bands. Just a few that I can think of that I listen to:

Funker Vogt
Seabound
De/vision
And One
Camouflage
Unheilig
Melotron
Project Pitchfork
Wumpscut

and of course there's the almighty Kraftwerk- to which all bands of the past 30 years owe their careers to, whether they know it or not.

Oh yeah, and just as a short plug- I run a web radio program that has German bands on it pretty often. Currently I have Absurd Minds, Sebound and Eisbrecher on the current playlist: http://ardilla.furtopia.org/01.html


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 7, 2007)

Die Toten Hosen.
Awesome band.

Though I know of a lot more, I'm just tired of the same old Industrial stuff. It just gets boring after a while. |:


----------



## radio_ardilla (Apr 7, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Die Toten Hosen.
> Awesome band.
> 
> Though I know of a lot more, I'm just tired of the same old Industrial stuff. It just gets boring after a while. |:



Hey the worst of Industrial is infinetly better than any of that nu-metal shit.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes iÂ´ve but only one but in my opinoin is the best german band ever: Rammstein!


----------



## DavidN (Apr 7, 2007)

The Germans are very good at metal for some reason - Iron Savior are the band that got me into power metal, and Helloween, Gamma Ray, Silent Force and several hundred others are worth looking at too.

Of course, the country also comes up with some absolutely embarrassing stuff just to balance things out, with Modern Talking being my favourite counter-example. (Watch the guitar "playing" at the end of the video!)


----------



## Sylvine (Apr 21, 2007)

radio_ardilla said:
			
		

> Hey the worst of Industrial is infinetly better than any of that nu-metal shit.



Toten Hosen = nu metal? Did I understand You correctly? Because if I did, then, well... no. They're not. 

And yes, it's a good band, although they're getting older, and it's noticable =)

Given that I live in Germany - lots of bands that I like here. Mostly medieval Rock and such stuff, though. Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, Equilibrium or Blind Guardian would be noteworthy. The BGs sing in english, by the way, so no reason not to enjoy them anywhere in the world =) 

~Sylv


----------



## Aikon (Apr 21, 2007)

The Scorpions, any fan of the Scorpions is a friend of mine.


----------



## cataloof (Apr 21, 2007)

Freedom Call!


----------



## nobuyuki (Apr 22, 2007)

Lautsprecher


----------



## Saturn (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone know any good Dance/Techno artists that do songs in German?


----------



## coffinberry (Apr 22, 2007)

feindflug

and one


----------



## sedric (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm big on the whole Krautrock scene in the late sixties/early seventies. Can, Faust, Amon DÃ¼Ã¼l 1 and 2, Neu!, Kraftwerk of course both during their early hippy-freaky years (which they've disowned) and their well-known electronic stuff, and so on and so forth. More recenly I only really know Rammstein, which is quite an aesthetic gulf right there


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 23, 2007)

Fear My Thoughts.

Has been my favorite band for about 3 weeks (a lofty position, actually, since it changes around so much).


----------



## 1337intellect (Apr 24, 2007)

No one's yet mentioned my personal favourite: Oomph!


----------



## Supershot4 (Apr 24, 2007)

ive heard of Oomph! they are really strange, kinda like the nine inch nails. go for some boston or van halen. or some electronic or techno.


----------



## Supershot4 (Apr 24, 2007)

ive heard of Oomph! they are really strange, kinda like the nine inch nails. go for some boston or van halen. or some electronic or techno. and thats not how you spell favorate!!! you should know that one brian!


----------



## Supershot4 (Apr 24, 2007)

oh freak! i accidentally posted twice!!


----------



## Flywheel (Dec 23, 2007)

Jan Delay. 
Rammstein are also fun, and I always wonder what people who don't speak German think their songs are about.
Ooh, also Seeed (yes, three e's). They make me grin like an idiot.


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 23, 2007)

MORE

melotron
de/vision
das ich
die krupps
nitzer ebb
noiseuf-x <-- really like this of lately.


----------



## Andraste (Dec 23, 2007)

You should try this: 

*Punkrock:*
"Turbostaat" http://www.myspace.com/turbostaat
"Die Ã„rzte"  http://www.bademeister.com/

And the most awesome guys ever: 
*"Beatsteaks"! *
http://www.myspace.com/beatsteaks

*
Pop-Rock:*
"Stanfour" http://www.myspace.com/stanfour

*
Metallrock:*
"Subway To Sally" http://www.myspace.com/subwaytosally

Other:

"Coppelius" http://www.myspace.com/coppeliushilft
"Faun"  http://www.myspace.com/paganfolk


----------

